# Here's What Lottie's Wig Looks Like



## AquaMarie (Nov 5, 2016)

In case anyone wanted to see.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 5, 2016)

Whoa is that a new dress?


----------



## Katie1313 (Nov 5, 2016)

That's really cute! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

thats so cute!


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 5, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Whoa is that a new dress?



It's a qr dress


----------



## Gaby (Nov 5, 2016)

Very cute!


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh gosh I want that so bad


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh my gosh I want it so badly.

Look at the cute ribbon.

Oh my god I'm in love with this update.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Nov 5, 2016)

Aww.. that's sweet. :>


----------



## creamyy (Nov 5, 2016)

oh my, it's adorable. I want it.


----------



## LadyLarp (Nov 5, 2016)

That's adorable! I want one tooooo! New favorite ^_^


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 5, 2016)

soo cute!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like the Hair Bow Wig found its cousin!


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 5, 2016)

That is so cute!


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I just thought it was sooo cute, so I had to share.  If anyone is interested, I maybe can scan Lottie in again tomorrow and let people come order it.  She's got adorable wallpaper too.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 6, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> Thanks guys.  I just thought it was sooo cute, so I had to share.  If anyone is interested, I maybe can scan Lottie in again tomorrow and let people come order it.  She's got adorable wallpaper too.



I would love that please! :3


----------



## Aquari (Nov 6, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> Thanks guys.  I just thought it was sooo cute, so I had to share.  If anyone is interested, I maybe can scan Lottie in again tomorrow and let people come order it.  She's got adorable wallpaper too.



i would love to!, would you like any payment for it?


----------



## Noctis (Nov 6, 2016)

I love the wallpaper she has. Just visited someone's town with her and couldn't resist ordering the wall. I'm probably hoping I can buy her amiibo soon!

The wig looks really cute on your mayor btw. It fits well with the dress!


----------



## Cascade (Nov 6, 2016)

really cute c:


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

For anyone who wants to come over, I'll add your FC tonight and post here when I'm online tomorrow.  

No payment required, but donations accepted.  I recently restarted my town so I don't have a whole lot.  Bells, any dlc items, or anything from Gracie's Sweets series are my main wants right now.  But if you don't have anything to offer, feel free to stop by anyway.


----------



## Isalami (Nov 6, 2016)

The Lottie wig is definitely adorable! It looks cute with your character too! ;u;


----------



## tobiochan (Nov 6, 2016)

It's so cute i want it so bad *^* thank you for sharing!!


----------



## LadyLarp (Nov 6, 2016)

I can totally donate from the sweets series in return for a Lottie wig, looking for anything in particular? ^_^


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

LadyLarp said:


> I can totally donate from the sweets series in return for a Lottie wig, looking for anything in particular? ^_^



Thank you! 

Literally anything from the set will work.  I haven't unlocked Gracie in my new town, so I haven't been able to buy any of it yet.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 6, 2016)

I would also LOVE to come over if you please!


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Nov 6, 2016)

it's so cute, my mayor has been wearing it since i received it...i wish the hair color would change to match though


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

Dorian said:


> I would also LOVE to come over if you please!



Added you and everyone who asked to come. I'll post here tomorrow when I'm online


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 6, 2016)

How do you get it omigosh?


----------



## Licorice (Nov 6, 2016)

OMGGGGGGG


----------



## secretlyenvious (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh! I would love to come over too please! Thanks


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

secretlyenvious said:


> Oh! I would love to come over too please! Thanks



Ok I'll add you tomorrow  : )


----------



## secretlyenvious (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks! I added you too. It is SO CUTE. Do you know approx. when you might do this?


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 6, 2016)

secretlyenvious said:


> Thanks! I added you too. It is SO CUTE. Do you know approx. when you might do this?



I should be available on and off throughout the whole day tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



secretlyenvious said:


> Thanks! I added you too. It is SO CUTE. Do you know approx. when you might do this?



I should be available on and off throughout the whole day tomorrow.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 6, 2016)

Absolutely adorable ^^, I'll have to scan my lottie soon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Aww, it's super cute, MORE WIGS! I don't like the limited hair styles in the game so I love the wig options


----------



## Dorian (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MomoMori (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh! That's really cute. I got a sweets bookcase at Gracie's fashion check yesterday if you'd like that in return for a wig. I'm pretty busy most of today, hopefully I'll catch you at some point.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww, it's super cute, MORE WIGS! I don't like the limited hair styles in the game so I love the wig options



Exactly one of the reasons I love the new update. More wig options! It's super nice and they're so cute!!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 6, 2016)

It's adorable  I orders one as part of a trade with somebody on here as I wasn't sure whether I wanted the Lottie amiibo yet
Not sure what I've got it for really as I won't use it, just nice to collect everything


----------



## Takuya (Nov 6, 2016)

Woah, hold on ...

Where did you get the Game Shelf from on the left?


----------



## Gaby (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd love to pop by if possible, I can drop off some stuff. What DLC are you looking for?
I have orderable stuff and a few non-orderable stuff. I also have Leif's Weeding day items. VM me with what you'd like so I can put it together :>


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 6, 2016)

WhitBit said:


> Thanks guys.  I just thought it was sooo cute, so I had to share.  If anyone is interested, I maybe can scan Lottie in again tomorrow and let people come order it.  She's got adorable wallpaper too.



I would love to come too, please.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 6, 2016)

You can get that?! Omg I need one that's so cute *^*


----------



## romancement (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd love to come over! PM me if you have time and space, and I'll drop some bells in your train station to help you get started


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi I would also like to get this please. I can help out in anyway don't be afraid to ask me!


----------

